# big problem



## vaggulas (Nov 7, 2006)

can i put mu lamp like this....

(if you don't understand the image ask me)

HeLp...


----------



## Skelley (Mar 4, 2006)

If I understand the image correctly you have a lamp and tank on each side of the corner of a wall. Are you concerned that the additional light would be problem (algae etc)? If so I really doubt it would be much of a problem, especially if it has a shade.

Or I might me taking the question the wrong way?


----------



## vaggulas (Nov 7, 2006)

NO NO 
because i haven't space to put second lamp in my tank 
i thouth that i can put the second on the wall which is behind the aquarium a t8 ot t5 lamp 
and if i don't loose mach light maybe will work..... 
i don't know so i ask....


sorry about my english


----------



## JPeeps (Nov 2, 2006)

will not be good if growing plants,all it will do is pass light through the tank and not in the tank,and what ever ornaments,equipment,etc on the backside of the tank will block the light,I think ok for fish only


----------



## vaggulas (Nov 7, 2006)

i can't understand
"all it will do is pass light through the tank and not in the tank"

tha lamp will be in the same point of the top of tank 
again plants can take this light for their grown


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Could be an interesting mood lamp, though...


----------



## vaggulas (Nov 7, 2006)

mood lamp strange...........
and how plant will grow up with that light


----------

